# Cute



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

YouTube - Surprised cat


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh my, my heart just melted!  That is sooo cute!

By the way, STP.  Like the signature   :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, thank-you.  This ancient er I mean young philosopher wrote that.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

I like your Avatar quote it is really fun and witty.



> If your nose runs and your feet smell, you were built upside down. ~NicNak



I honestly didn't think anyone noticed the post I put this in :teehee:  Glad you liked it too :lol:


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

NicNak said:


> I like your Avatar quote it is really fun and witty.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly didn't think anyone noticed the post I put this in :teehee:  Glad you liked it too :lol:



Of course! I notice everything unless I don't notice it.  :friends:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2009)

...So not a good thing for me to watch tonight. :lol:

Thank you, STP.


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> ...So not a good thing for me to watch tonight. :lol:
> 
> Thank you, STP.



Why not? You want a kitteh?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2009)

It makes me want one. Yes.   But, because of my extensive traveling for work, it just wouldn't be fair and I'd be miserable leaving a pet behind...:sob:

But yes, that particular video makes me miss having a pet.


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

I hear ya.  I just got our/my cat from my moms. It's nice to have compnay, especially now I can talk to myself at home and if anyone is around to catch me I can say I was talking to the cat. That doesn't work anywhere else though because then people are like "Okaaaaay what cat?" Then trying to explain that the cat ran down aisle three and it really was there... just gets a little awkward.:crazy: 

I really want a dog to. I have to take care of my brothers puppy(without letting my landlord know) so maybe having to get up really early to take him out because he doesn't have the whole bladder thing down yet, might change my mind. Babble.

Maybe you could get a dog. You can take a dog with you.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2009)

Good luck with the puppy, STP.  I would also rather have a dog than a cat.  But no, I literally travel waaaay too much for work.  And my heart would break every time I left that animal behind.  

I can love them - I've adopted some of my friends' dogs (take them for walks in the local park)...I just can't have one just yet.  Maybe in a few years when my job settles down a little. 

Puppies...yumm...Enjoy that 'puppy time', STP.    What kind of puppy? What bread?


----------



## Domo (Dec 2, 2009)

I love dogs! My brother and his fiance just got a Hungarian Vizsla puppy. It is the cutest thing ever.

I always tell them i am going to steal her


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> ..I just can't have one just yet.  Maybe in a few years when my job settles down a little.
> 
> Puppies...yumm...Enjoy that 'puppy time', STP.    What kind of puppy? What bread?


Thanks. Can't you take a dog with you traveling? Or would it be to much of a hassle?
My brothers dog, well it's actually his girlfriend/soon to be finace dog. They got it to see if they could handle having kids. lol It's a Morky. Just a little guy.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2009)

...Puppies...hmmm....Those little bellies...Ok, enough of this 'cute' talk for tonight.  Jazzey has to be sensible right now - none of you are helping. 

No, I can't take a dog with me when I'm traveling.  Unfortunately.  I stay in hotels and even then, I'm gone from the hotel from about 8:30 am until at least 7pm...It just wouldn't be fair.  And some of my travel is done with flights...Just not feasible....I know, I chose the wrong career.


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

Domonation said:


> I love dogs! My brother and his fiance just got a Hungarian Vizsla puppy. It is the cutest thing ever.
> 
> I always tell them i am going to steal her


Those are really nice dogs! I bet it is cute.


----------



## Domo (Dec 2, 2009)

STP said:


> Those are really nice dogs! I bet it is cute.


Yes it's adorable.It ears and feet are too big for the rest of it's body though :lol:

She is only 10 weeks old.

I will post some pictures when i get home tonight.

I wouldn't mind a dog wheni move out but i would fel bad about leaving it at home all day


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

Domonation said:


> Yes it's adorable.It ears and feet are too big for the rest of it's body though :lol:
> 
> She is only 10 weeks old.
> 
> ...



If you get an older dog from the shelter, a lot of them are fine with being home, as long as they get love at night, kwim?


----------



## Domo (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes that's true. I haven't even moved out yet so i am getting a bit ahead of myself anyway


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2009)

Domonation said:


> My brother and his fiance just got a Hungarian Vizsla puppy.



I think they're having fun at your expense. I'm pretty sure that's a salami, not a puppy.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I think they're having fun at your expense. I'm pretty sure that's a salami, not a puppy.



:homer:  Yumm, hungarian salami is my favorite


----------



## Domo (Dec 2, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I think they're having fun at your expense. I'm pretty sure that's a salami, not a puppy.



:lol:

I love it here, you are a funny bunch!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

Domonation said:


> :lol:
> 
> I love it here, you are a funny bunch!




I say like a "Barrel of Monkeys"  :teehee:

Sometimes we get in trouble :blush:  :lol:


----------



## Domo (Dec 2, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Sometimes we get in trouble :blush:  :lol:


I can't imagine why


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

I never do. I'm off to pick up my halo and angel wings from the dry cleaners...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

STP said:


> I never do. I'm off to pick up my halo and angel wings from the dry cleaners...



I don't have a halo or wings, but I have these two, pecular spikey type bumps on the top of my head :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

NicNak said:


> I don't have a halo or wings, but I have these two, pecular spikey type bumps on the top of my head :teehee:



OH ears! Your a kitty! :friends:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

STP said:


> OH ears! Your a kitty! :friends:




:teehee:  that must be it, or a bunny


----------



## Domo (Dec 2, 2009)

NicNak said:


> :teehee:  that must be it, or a bunny


Or some kind of hybrid of both!


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah! Like one of those butties or a Kinny


----------



## Domo (Dec 4, 2009)

Pictures as promised!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2009)

No more pictures of cute kitties and puppies. rder:  

Domo - that's a very cute little guy.


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2009)

Awww, So cute!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought this was cute so am adding it to the "cute" thread.

YouTube - Cal the Greyhound - Looking for a Long Term Commitment


----------

